# 2015 Wizards Offseason



## Wiz

So far it has been quiet in DC. Wizards haven't been throwing much money around and seem to be staying committed to bringing KD home next offseason.

So far

*Losses*

Kevin Seraphin
Paul Pierce

*Gains*

Jared Dudley
Gary Neal
Kelly Oubre (Draft)
Aaron White (Draft)

- Pierce leaving hurts a bit as we lost a leader but after seeing LAC sign him for 3 years I think it was good to let him walk. I don't think he has 3 years left in him. 

- Losing Seraphin wasn't huge either. When he was on he was really good. But he was inconsistent, and wouldn't pass the ball even when he was missing shots left and right. 

- Dudley gives the Wizards a stretch 4 option and Neal adds a good shooter off of the bench.

- Hopefully David West comes to DC. Washington and San Antonio were on the top of his wishlist and the Spurs just signed Aldridge, which hopefully allows Washington to show West a more enticing offer.

- A possible decision that the Wizards are making is whether or not to hand Beal a 4 year extension or put it off. Beal believes he is worth the max and being a good scoring and defending 2, I am inclined to agree with him.


----------



## Wiz

Former Terps guard Dez Wells on the Wizards Summer Squad.


----------



## 29380

Dudley won't hit the big shots Pierce did but he should be an all around upgrade.


----------



## Wiz

Ender said:


> Dudley won't hit the big shots Pierce did but he should be an all around upgrade.


It is hard to replace Pierce's clutch shots but we will have some good 3 point shooters on the roster still.


----------



## Wiz

Wizards still shopping Nene around. Hopefully someone shows some interest now that LMA and Jordan have signed.


----------



## Wiz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617369189351714816
C'mon Washington!


----------



## Wiz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/490209530240700416


----------



## Porn Player

I don't think The Wizards needed to do very much this offseason. Wall and Beal will continue to improve, and I really like the addition of Neal. 

Why do you guys want to move Nene so bad?


----------



## Wiz

Porn Player said:


> I don't think The Wizards needed to do very much this offseason. Wall and Beal will continue to improve, and I really like the addition of Neal.
> 
> Why do you guys want to move Nene so bad?


Clear up some cap space by moving an aging inconsistent player. Doesn't seem to be much interest around the league for him right now though.


----------



## Wiz

Wizards may try to sign and trade Seraphin.



> A sign-and-trade would assist all parties involved. If Seraphin leaves Washington as a free agent, he'll limit his earning potential because he sacrifices his Bird rights. Instead of 7.5% raises each year of a contract, he'd be limited to 4.5% and he's eligible for fewer years.


http://www.csnwashington.com/basket...kers-free-agency-report-four-teams-interested


----------



## Bogg

Wiz said:


> Clear up some cap space by moving an aging inconsistent player. Doesn't seem to be much interest around the league for him right now though.


I feel like Washington should just hold on to him for one more season and let him expire, though. If David West goes elsewhere (and I think it's a pretty good bet that he does) who are you really going to replace Nene with that'd be an upgrade? At the very least he'll be a big expiring contract who can play a little to throw into trades at the deadline, and if Washington's lucky he's got one more season of being a solid enough starter left in him.


----------



## Wiz

Obviously missed on West.

Bleacher Report reporting that the Wizards are a potential landing spot for JR Smith.


----------



## Marcus13

The Washington Wizards have agreed to terms with free agent swingman Alan Anderson on a 1-year, $4 million contrac


----------



## Pacers Fan

Not too bad of an off-season for the Wizards so far. Losing Pierce sucks, but it'll be nice for the Wizards to have some good depth on the wing with Neal/Dudley/Anderson in addition to Webster/Temple. And you never know what Oubre could turn into down the line. Do they have any more money to spend? It'd be nice to add another big if Seraphin doesn't come back, but maybe Otto Porter sees more time at the 4.


----------



## RollWithEm

Marcus13 said:


> The Washington Wizards have agreed to terms with free agent swingman Alan Anderson on a 1-year, $4 million contrac


That's actually a sneaky good signing for them.


----------



## Wiz

Wizards are beginning talks with Beal on an extension. Hopefully they lock him in.

Wizards Summer League hasn't looked great but Oubre Jr has been a bright spot. Sad so see Dez Wells get injured. Not sure if he would have made the roster but I liked the guy a lot at Maryland and would have liked to see him get the chance.


----------

